# Part II flowers ....



## tamtam (Apr 4, 2018)

I had 20 blue flowers bloom.  Only spawned one type of scrambler.  Which color flower do I need to plant to get the other scrambler?  Seems I had this problem last event, too and wasted a ton of time planting flowers that I didn't need.  

Guess I'm just missing something.  I did go through and read all the info on the event again, and I just don't see where it says which 2 flowers.  I did harvest a ton of yellows after I finished the first part so I could buy blues.

Bottom line, do both scramblers spawn from the blue flowers?  

Tammie


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 4, 2018)

Yep!  Both scramblers spawn from the blue heart roses.


----------



## tamtam (Apr 4, 2018)

Thanks!  Guess I'm off to a fantastic start (sarcasm)!  Of the 20 that bloomed, only 7 spawned, and they were all the same one.  lol


----------



## RAQ (Apr 4, 2018)

Yes, seems like the spawn rate for this one will be the same as last time.  I just hope I don't get a repeat of having 20 flowers spawning 9 critters and getting 0 catch


----------



## Cuka2cool (Apr 5, 2018)

This is where I?m at today
18/20 for both


----------

